# 8 series owner meet in Florida - 2006 South East 8-Fest May 18-21,2006



## bmw840ci (Mar 14, 2006)

The 2006 South East 8-Fest welcomes all 8 series owners for a fun filled weekend. Lots of activities and plenty of driving, tech session, traditional german food, etc. Please join us for a fun filled weeekend with your fellow 8 owners. more information check out our website - www.8-fest.com or Email me : Laszlo MAkrai - [email protected]


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

You guys going to be there for the 12 Hours?


----------



## cobradav (May 2, 2004)

bmw840ci said:


> The 2006 South East 8-Fest welcomes all 8 series owners for a fun filled weekend. Lots of activities and plenty of driving, tech session, traditional german food, etc. Please join us for a fun filled weeekend with your fellow 8 owners. more information check out our website - www.8-fest.com or Email me : Laszlo MAkrai - [email protected]


Would love to stop by, but same dates as our Sharkfest up in Spartanburg. Maybe another time. I have been toying with the idea of getting an 8 and would have loved to see several in the flesh at one time.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Wow*

Is this a coincidence or what? There is a 6 Series Sharkfest in Spartanburg, SC and now a 8 Series Fest in Florida on the same month, same weekend; wow!

Have a GREAT Time!:thumbup:

Note: Post to Bimmerforums.com, there is a large 8 Series Community on this forum.

GMAN


----------

